# Winter Storm Warning: Brownsville, TX



## Greg (Feb 3, 2011)

WTF? :blink:

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...Intl+Airport+TX&product1=Winter+Storm+Warning

What happened to global warming? :lol:


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 3, 2011)

Free Brownsville Brkyln!!!!!

(DIS)


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2011)

That's going to shut down the beloved city of Browsville. Better grab some "Mojito" mix and watch the Bobby Flay marathon...because no one is going out tonight. :lol: Rack em!!!!!111111


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 3, 2011)

pepperdawg said:


> Free Brownsville Brkyln!!!!!
> 
> (DIS)



or send him to Texas


----------



## KingM (Feb 3, 2011)

Those ski resorts in Northern Mexico are having a banner year.


----------



## reefer (Feb 3, 2011)

Daughter lives in Plano. Hasn't left her house all week. Flooding rains froze overnight Sunday. Hasn't hit freezing yet! Only roads getting treated werer from the airport to the stadium.................


----------

